
AOL: Come Work For Us Before Your Boss Does - bkudria
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/01/aols-awkward-billboard-ad-about-your-boss
======
endtime
Does this seem to anyone else like a trivial potshot intended entirely to
convince us that Techcrunch isn't AOL's lapdog?

~~~
fingerprinter
and a way to get the word out there that AOL is hiring and they aren't dead...

I still think they are dead....

------
jonreily
It is amusing to me how cyclical these things are. In 10 years we'll be having
the same conversation about Twitter, or even Facebook.

That said, it seems a bit desperate, and even pedantic in an odd way, of AOL
to throw up a flag on 'Main Street' to find new talent. It reminds me of a
Margret Thatcher quote: "Being powerful is like being a lady, if you have to
say you are, you are not.". Same goes here; if I wanted to work at AOL, I
wouldn't need a billboard to tell me so.

Maybe they could just send out some CDs.

